# Yellow Fin Tuna



## Von blewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

Just had this guy dropped off, caught last night less than 7kms from the restaurant. 22.5 kg




[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 27, 2013)

niiiiiccceeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a beautiful fish


----------



## schanop (Mar 27, 2013)

Supa cool... I must head down south soonish.

But will we see WIP breaking this thing down?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 27, 2013)

schanop said:


> But will we see WIP breaking this thing down?


+1

Yummy Yummy!


----------



## JMac (Mar 27, 2013)

mmm....would love to cut that up irate1:


----------



## bieniek (Mar 27, 2013)

That is awesome.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, I don't claim to be an expert, but here us a little pictorial if how it went.
First up: weapon of choice 195mm shigefusa kasumi deba



[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah!


----------



## schanop (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome. The knife, the fish, and the man.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

Now I just need to convince my girlfriend I need to buy this maguro bocho from Butch 



[/IMG]


----------



## kinkoz (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 27, 2013)

You're gonna need a bigger cutting board too!


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Mar 27, 2013)

Great chance to go all 'Tsukiji' with your Shig collection


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 28, 2013)

Sashimi yellowfin tuna, smoked eggplant, pickled daikon.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 28, 2013)

Clean plate.


----------



## Seth (Mar 28, 2013)

I would have gone kataeji for that particular tuna. That knife has got me noticing oval handles, quite comfy and cozy. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Sambal (Mar 31, 2013)

The sashimi dish looks great! Are the round balls melon? What did you do with the rest of the tuna?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth said:


> I would have gone kataeji for that particular tuna. That knife has got me noticing oval handles, quite comfy and cozy. Thanks for the pictures.



Not everyone has the single bevel arsenal that you do, with multiple options in each size and shape and kasumi and kitaeji variants.



Sambal said:


> The sashimi dish looks great! Are the round balls melon? What did you do with the rest of the tuna?



I believe those are the pickled daikon.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice plate huw.


----------



## Talal (Apr 4, 2013)

+1 

your deba destroyed that beatiful fish... and such beauty on the plate..

inspiring.. and clean..

thank you for sharing


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are some of the cuts that came off of this beast


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 27, 2013)

37 kg blue fin


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 27, 2013)

37 kg blue fin 



[/IMG]


----------



## schanop (Jul 27, 2013)

Kitaeji 210 deba gets a work out 

And it is a winter tuna, yummy fat.


----------



## eaglerock (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice score :cheffry:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 28, 2013)

sweet post. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish we could get them head on here. Standard practice is that the head gets tossed back immediately when the fish is bled. I'm positive there is good meat in there.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice pictures... I am craving for tuna now


----------



## Miles (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 30, 2013)

schanop said:


> Kitaeji 210 deba gets a work out
> 
> And it is a winter tuna, yummy fat.



Toro




[/IMG]


----------



## schanop (Jul 31, 2013)

Teasing the the extreme :hungry:


----------



## Sambal (Jul 31, 2013)

schanop said:


> Teasing the the extreme :hungry:





Totally agree!
I can taste it!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooohh toro 

Stefan


----------



## sean.fritchle (Aug 2, 2013)

What restaurant you with? Impressive for a round eye. Respect the bragard apron


----------

